# [Locale] Problème avec l'UTF-8 (résolu)

## _kal_

Salut les gars  :Wink: 

J'suis passé en UTF-8 mais il reste quelques problemes, particulierement dans un terminale ou en console. Du genre lorsque bash me "parle", alors les caractères spéciaux s'affichent mal. Vous trouverez deux screenshot ici :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/Divers/console-font.png

http://kalhfr.free.fr/Divers/probleme-utf8.png

Voici les principaux éléments de mon fichier rc.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> UNICODE="yes"
> 
> KEYMAP="-u fr-latin1"
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> ...

 

Donc je récapitule :

L'affichage de caractères accentués et spéciaux ne fonctionne pas sur mrxvt

L'affichage de caractères accentués et spéciaux fonctionne sur gnome-terminal

L'affichage de caractères accentués et spéciaux fonctionne en console (excepté le caractère ¤)

La réponse de bash ne fonctionne pas sur mrxvt

La réponse de bash fonctionne sur gnome-terminal

La réponse de bash ne fonctionne pas en console

A mon avis, cela peux provenir de la font utilisé. Non ?  :Wink: 

EDIT: tout mes problèmes ont été corrigé en x86 avec la nouvel version de baselayout et le support unicode (useflag). En revanche, pour une même configuration, cela reste trés buggé en amd64 en console.Last edited by _kal_ on Fri Jun 17, 2005 8:55 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## titix

Je suis entrain de passer en full utf8 également. Et les problèmes que tu rencontre je les subis actuellement mais il y a une explication. Comme indiqué dans le guide je suis entrain de recompiler toutes les libs de mon système afin d'avoir un support complet. Et je présume qu'une fois celà fini (~40 paquets à reconstruires sur mon système!) et un bon reboot le problème sera résolu.

Je te tiendrai au courant si tes problème persistes (dans le cas où tu aurai déjà tout reconstruit).

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Salut les gars 
> 
> J'suis passé en UTF-8 mais il reste quelques problemes, particulierement dans un terminale ou en console. Du genre lorsque bash me "parle", alors les caractères spéciaux s'affichent mal. Vous trouverez deux screenshot ici :
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/Divers/console-font.png
> ...

 

Le monde est cruel si tu veux passer en unicode faut urxvt, mais tu perds les tabs  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

gnome-terminal c'est bien ...

Perso je trouve que les applis gnome2 (et gtk2 en general) sont celles qui s'adaptent le mieux a l'internationalisation ...

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Le monde est cruel si tu veux passer en unicode faut urxvt, mais tu perds les tabs  

 Ben d'après le guide cité plus haut : *Quote:*   

> Gestionnaires de fenêtres et émulateurs de terminaux
> 
> Les gestionnaires de fenêtres qui ne sont pas construits avec GTK ou Qt disposent généralement d'un très bon support de l'Unicode, dans la mesure où ils utilisent souvent la bibliothèque Xft pour exploiter les polices. Si votre gestionnaire de fenêtres n'utilise pas Xft pour les polices, vous pouvez toujours utiliser la spécification de police mentionnée dans la section précédente pour utiliser une police Unicode.
> 
> Les émulateurs de terminaux utilisant Xft et supportant l'Unicode sont plus difficiles à trouver. À part Konsole et gnome-terminal, les meilleures options dans Portage sont x11-terms/rxvt-unicode, xfce-extra/terminal, gnustep-apps/terminal, x11-terms/mlterm, x11-terms/mrxvt ou x11-terms/xterm, quand il est compilé avec le paramètre USE unicode et qu'il est lancé avec uxterm.

 A priori mrxvt devrait passer.

Du coup, c'est peut-être un problème de police (il y a un contre-sens dans cet extrait) ...

Je viens de regarder l'ebuild de mrxvt et l'activation du USEflag "truetype" ajoute une dépendance sur "virtual/xft" (entre autre). Ce flag est-il placé ??

PS : où est passé le fichier "virtual" (ou bien où trouve-t-on les paquets correpondants à virtual/x11 etc.) ??

----------

## marvin rouge

```
# emerge -pv rxvt-unicode

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-5.3  -debug +tabs -xgetdefault 0 kB
```

 y'a un flag +tab, mais j'ai jamais essayé.

Sinon pour l'utf-8, 2 trucs à vérifier:

1- si tu te logues avec GDM, il faut choisir "langue par défaut du système", sinon ca passe pas.

2- tu te fais un fichier ~.gtkrc avec un truc comme ca dedans:

```
style "user-font"

{

        fontset="-*-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

et un autre ~.gtkrc.mine

```
style "user-font"

{

        fontset="-*-lucida-medium-r-*-sans-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-*"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

Je ne sais plus lequel est utile. En tous cas, si tu regardes dans le .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 ou dans le .gtkrc-2.0, moi j'ai une ligne include "/home/user/.gtkrc.mine" donc il semblerait que ce soit le deuxième. Ca m'a résolu plein de problèmes de fontes.

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv rxvt-unicode
> 
> ...

 Cette version est tilchardée. La version stable n'a pas ce flag.

C'est vraiment de plus en plus flou cette histoire de rxvt (le(s)quel(s) supporte(nt) l'unicode ET les tabs).

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Cette version est tilchardée. La version stable n'a pas ce flag.

 oups, je n'y pensais pas. oui, je suis en ~arch.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment de plus en plus flou cette histoire de rxvt (le(s)quel(s) supporte(nt) l'unicode ET les tabs).

 Ben là, je lance urxvt-tabbed et j'ai un terminal avec des accents corrects, et je suis en utf-8. Donc, j'aurai tendance à dire que ca marche (tm).  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bonjour tout le monde et merci de vos réponses!  :Cool: 

Bon alors si je comprend bien, mrxvt c'est mort sauf avec le useflag +unicode mais rien de sur. Je passe donc à gnome-terminal quei me convien tout autant  :Smile: 

Cependant ca ne règle pas la réponse de bash lorsque je suis en console! Exemple sur ce screenshot

Donc sur X tout est OK, mais en console c'est beurk. J'arrive a tapé des caractères spéciaux mais lorsque bash me donne une info, ceux-ci ne s'affiche pas/mal.

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Marvin Rouge :

L'astuce  du .gtkrc marche bien pour les applis telles que xmms, amule qui sont basés sur gtk et pas gtk2...

Mais y a-t'il un moyen pour rendre cette astuce générale à tout le système et ne pas devoir créer le .gtkrc pour chaque utilisateur ?

----------

## ercete

Bon depuis hier soir j'essaie de faire passer mon système à l'utf8

mais c'est loin d'être simple  :Sad: 

J'ai suivi le guide à la lettre, j'ai remis tout mon système à jour à coup de emerge -uavDN world et revdep-rebuild...

Bref tout devrait bien se passer seulement

 *Quote:*   

> UNICODE="yes"
> 
> KEYMAP="-u fr-latin1"
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> ...

 

EDIT: bien entendu ces options sont dans leurs fichiers respectifs dans /etc/conf.d et /etc ...

J'ai exactement les mêmes options, mes locales sont toutes correctement initialisées à fr_FR.UTF-8.

Et pourtant voilà une petite liste de mes problèmes :

Sous framebuffer :

je ne peux écrire des caractères accentués ( "e accent aigu" correspond à "accolande ouvrante, ...) 

(résolu en passant KEYMAP="-u fr" en "-u fr-latin1" sauf le "¤" qui ne semble pas fonctionner en console  :Confused: )

par contre l'affichage de bash semble fonctionner sans problème (contrairement à kal)

dans les pages MAN, les accents passent mais l'apostrophe est remplacée par un "point d'interrogation"

Sous X :

j'ai du passer à urxvt pour avoir une console propre : adieu mon beau aterm tout transparent

fluxbox ne m'affiche plus aucun accent dans le menu, il tronque la ligne au niveau du caractère en défaut...

 ℕ ⊆ ℕ₀ ⊂ ℤ -> firefox & compagnie fonctionne sans problème semble-t-il

@didgeridude : j'ai bien la solution du /etc/skel mais il doit y avoir un fichier de config plus général à GTK pour paramétrer cela.

----------

## yoyo

Relis bien la doc dont t'a parlé kernel_sensei dans ce post :[Gnome] Probleme de keymap/locale : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3.

Il est écrit : *Quote:*   

> La console système
> 
> Important : Vous devez avoir >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.9 pour pouvoir utiliser l'Unicode dans une console.
> 
> Pour activer l'UTF-8 dans une console, vous devez éditer le fichier /etc/rc.conf et mettre UNICODE="yes". Lisez au passage les commentaires dans ce fichier -- il est important d'avoir une police de caractère qui convienne si vous souhaitez utiliser correctement l'Unicode.
> ...

 

Essaie en mettant ta KEYMAP dans "/etc/conf.d/keymaps" et en changeant de police.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> @Marvin Rouge :
> 
> L'astuce  du .gtkrc marche bien pour les applis telles que xmms, amule qui sont basés sur gtk et pas gtk2...
> 
> Mais y a-t'il un moyen pour rendre cette astuce générale à tout le système et ne pas devoir créer le .gtkrc pour chaque utilisateur ?

 Alors là, je n'en ai aucune idée ! Je n'y connais pas grand chose, et j'avais dû pas mal chercher pour trouver ça.

Ceci dit, un petit tour dans /etc/gtk/ peut peut-être donner une réponse. Il n'y a pas de gtkrc.fr ou de gtkrc.utf8 mais doit y avoir moyen d'en faire quelque chose.

EDIT: pour compléter

Si on regarde dans /etc/gtk/gtkrc.iso-8859-2 (au hasard) on voie ca:

```
#$(gtkconfigdir)/gtkrc.iso-8859-2

#

# This file defines the fontsets for iso-8859-2 encoding

# make symliks or hardlinks to gtkrc.$LANG if your language uses iso-8859-2

# and a gtkrc.$LANG doesn't exist yet.
```

Si on veut utiliser une fonte iso10646 (pour pas avoir de problèmes):

```
grep 10646 *

gtkrc.az:                 -*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1,\

gtkrc.az:                 -*-arial-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1,*-r-*"
```

Donc peut être qu'en faisant un lien gtkrc.fr->gtkrc.az ca règle le problème pour tout le système.

Mais bon, "chez moi ca marche", je vais pas tout casser.

----------

## ercete

Ah si !

j'allais oublier la plus triste : zsh fonctionne très mal,

Sous X : lorsqu'on tape un caractère accentué en première lettre il ajoute avant un caractère (genre "A avec ~ au dessus") et les backspace mordent sur le prompt

Sous fb : lorsqu'on tape un caractère accentué en première lettre tout se passe bien mais les backspace mordent sur le prompt.

la complétion affiche des caractères étranges à la place des accents

```
-=[toma@courgette]=(~)> less anomèé                              <(15:11:54)>

file

anom\M-C\M-(\M-C\M-)      anom\M-C\M-(\M-C\M-).jpg

```

et là ça me gène pas mal de devoir re-passer à bash après avoir passé des semaines sur ma config de zsh  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je vais commencer à éplucher les posts anglais mais je doute qu'ils aient autant de problèmes que nous...

----------

## yoyo

jeparledanslevide.com  :Sad:   : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3

 *Quote:*   

> Les shells
> 
> [snip]Les utilisateurs du Z Shell sont dans une position moins confortable -- aucun élément de ce shell ne supporte l'Unicode, même si des efforts sont faits actuellement pour essayer d'ajouter le support de jeux de caractères à plusieurs octets.[snip]

 

Voir http://www.zsh.org/ pour plus d'infos.

----------

## ercete

Arf, Z shell == zsh

ben oui chuis trop bête moi des fois  :Confused: 

Ca fait un problème en moins, (bravo yoyo  :Smile: )

reste celui de fluxbox où là, ben j'ai pas d'idées  :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai essayé plusieurs styles sans effet...

----------

## yoyo

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> reste celui de fluxbox où là, ben j'ai pas d'idées 
> 
> j'ai essayé plusieurs styles sans effet...

 Amha le problème vient plus du terminal et/ou de sa police que de fluxbox.

----------

## _kal_

Moi j'viend d'ajouter les flags +unico et +utf8. J'ai ensuite fait un :

```
emerge -DNupv world
```

 et je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Marvin Rouge et à tous en fait :

Il suffit de créer un fichier gtkrc.utf8 dans /etc/gtk qui contient, par exemple :

```
style "user-font" 

{ 

        fontset="-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-p-*-iso10646-1"

} 

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

Je précise que je n'ai pas gnome d'installé sur ma machine.

@raoulchatigre : perso, j'ai laissé KEYMAP="fr-latin9" et ça marche parfaitement en console.

et CONSOLETRANSLATION n'est pas défini chez moi. Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure façon mais ça marche bien. (-u fr, -u fr-latin1, etc ne fonctionnent pas).

----------

## yesi

mrxvt ne supportera utf8 qu'avec la nouvelle version en 0.5*

actuellement on est avec 0.4.1 alors un peu de patience...

ça plane pour moi jusques là...

----------

## _kal_

Ok bon bah voilà, mon emerge a fini et tout fonctionne!  :Very Happy: 

Voici les principaux éléments de mes fichiers de configuration.

/etc/rc.conf : *Quote:*   

> UNICODE="yes"

 

 /etc/conf.d/keymaps : *Quote:*   

> KEYMAP="fr-latin1"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

 

Ne pas mettre KEYMAP="-u fr-latin1" avec la nouvelle version de baselayout, ca sème la zizanie au boot sinon.

/etc/conf.d/consolefont : *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
> 
> #CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

 

----------

## ercete

Keeewl !  :Smile: 

Bon, pour les consoles en framebuffer ca a l'air d'être bon

par contre pour mon fluxbox c'est pas encore ça.

[quote=yoyo]Amha le problème vient plus du terminal et/ou de sa police que de fluxbox.[/quote]

J'ai vérifié cela ne semble pas être la police (sauf si c'est à un autre niveau que celui de flux)

Par contre je vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "terminal", je ne savais qu'un TERM s'ouvrait pour gdm ou fluxbox,

pour moi c'est le script xdm qui se charge d'ouvrir le tout... d'abord gdm puis fluxbox  :Question: 

Pour ma part j'ai trouvé ça : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_Fluxbox#utf-8

Ca me parait un peu étrange comme manipulation, les fichiers ~/.profile  et ~/.xsession n'existent pas chez moi...

Je vais essayer avec .bash_profile 

(ça fait cuisine, j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## ercete

Holà en fait à la lire entièrement elle fait plutôt peur cette page de wiki  :Razz: 

bon forcément si avant de lancer fluxbox je lance 

```
LC_ALL="fr_FR"
```

 ben oui, ca marche !

mais j'ai plus d'utf8 en console  :Laughing: 

bon je crois que fluxbox va rester en mode petit nègre pour aujourd'hui,

passer la journée sur l'utf8 ca me lourde :k

----------

## Dais

Euh j'ai essayé les .gtkrc, les .gtkrc.mine etc.. pour les problèmes d'accents sous les applis gtk1 et rien n'y fait .. au contraire, maintenant les textes se coupent dès le premier accent  :Sad: 

----------

## titix

Pareil, dans xmms toujours pas d'accents même avec un ~/.gtkrc ou /etc/gtk/gtkrc.utf8

Sans parler que toutes les applications utilisants xlib (tel xcalc, xfontsel, ...) ne démarrent qu'après un bon moment avec une erreur du genre:

```
Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
```

Ca me rappel étrangement l'erreur que j'avais y'a quelques mois avec fluxbox (citée plus haut). Donc je suppose que tout celà est lié. Sinon rien d'autre à signaler, term, console, tout fonctionne impeccablement.

Quelle idée j'ai eu de passer à utf8 moi  :Laughing: 

Edit: Les accents marchent dans xmms, mauvaise manip  :Wink: . Mais c'est toujours la guerria urbaine dans mon terminal à cause d'xlib.

----------

## l.slysz

```
vi /etc/env.d/02local
```

pour ajouter export LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

```
root@pat patfx # env-update

!!! Invalid token (not "=") LC_ALL

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 11, in ?

    portage.env_update()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 500, in env_update

    myconfig=getconfig(root+"etc/env.d/"+x)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 273, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

Exception: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/env.d/02local: line 1 in /etc/env.d/02local

```

c'est pas gagné je crois  :Laughing:  surtout qd je vois tous les problmes que vous avez  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon bah en fait, ca marche tres bien sur ma machine x86 mais par contre en amd64 ca marche tres mal en console! J'ai exactement les meme parametres dans les fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps et /etc/conf.d/consolefont mais ca gère tres mal en console. Impecable sous X avec gnome-terminale en revanche.

----------

## yoyo

 *l.slysz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> vi /etc/env.d/02local
> ```
> ...

 Arf !! Il y a une erreur sur dans la traduction française !!

Vire le export, il n'a rien à faire dans ce fichier !!!

----------

## _kal_

Alors, lors du boot de ma machine en amd64, je peux voir :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Setting terminal encoding to ASCII ...

 

Alors que sur ma machine x86, je vois :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Setting terminal encoding to UTF-8 ...

 

Voici les principaux parametres de mes fichiers de config de mon amd64.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps :

 *Quote:*   

> KEYMAP="fr-latin1"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

 

/etc/conf.d/consolefont :

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
> 
> #CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

 

/etc/rc.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> UNICODE="YES"

 

/etc/env.d/02locales :

 *Quote:*   

> LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

 

Notez que ces paramètres sont identiques a ceux sur mon x86 et pourtant le comportement n'est pas le même  :Shocked: 

D'autre part, les version de bash et baselayout sont les mêmes. 

En esperant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

Une idée comme ça : le noyau est bien compilé avec ça :

 *Mme la doc wrote:*   

> File Systems -->
> 
>   Native Language Support -->
> 
>     (utf8) Default NLS Option
> ...

 

----------

## _kal_

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Une idée comme ça : le noyau est bien compilé avec ça :
> 
>  *Mme la doc wrote:*   File Systems -->
> 
>   Native Language Support -->
> ...

 

yes sir!  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon ca me desespère un peu ce problème que j'ai sur mon amd64. Quelqu'un ici a t il reussi a migrer en utf8 sur un amd64 ? J'ai bien envi de formatter et de reinstaller ma gentoo pour voir si j'ai pas couiller quelque part  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## f3d

Salut, j'arrive pas à me dépatouiller des warnings suivants en lançant xmms et dvdrip (donc a priori les applications gtk1.2 en général)

```
Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0208.1983-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     KSC5601.1987-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     GB2312.1980-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0201.1976-0
```

De plus dans dvdrip tout est accentué correctement sauf ce qui trouve dans les "zones de texte" (boutons, menus, etc. sont ok, mais pas les Text Area).

----------

## DidgeriDude

@titix : J'avais également ce problème de lenteur avec les applis directement basées sur la Xlib telles que xcalc, xfontsel.

Je l'ai réglé simplement en appliquant la doc Gentoo propre à l'UTF8 :

1) Ajouter cjk à ma variable USE dans make.conf.

2) emerge -uDp --newuse world

3) revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5

4) revdep-rebuild --soname libslang.so.1

Par contre, l'étape 3) m'a fait ré-emerger Xorg mais bon, j'était plus à ça près...

5) revdep-rebuild pour finir, juste pour être sûr !

Et voilou !

Bonne compil !

----------

## titix

Je provoyais de faire ça en dernier recours en me disant cjk (chineese - japan) ca va me fait un xorg 10x plus lourd. Mais si dans ton cas ça a résolu le problème, ca résoudra sans doute le mien. Merci DidgeriDude!  :Cool: 

----------

## zdra

Si je ne me trompe cjk c'est pour gerer la frappe au clavier pour avoir des characteres japs/chinois non ? Je crois pas que ce soit utile pour afficher correctement de l'utf8, en tout cas moi je ne l'ai pas d'activé et tout marche bien  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon ca me desespère un peu ce problème que j'ai sur mon amd64. Quelqu'un ici a t il reussi a migrer en utf8 sur un amd64 ? J'ai bien envi de formatter et de reinstaller ma gentoo pour voir si j'ai pas couiller quelque part 

 utf8 et amd64 ici. Ca marche.

Formatter, c'est pas un bon réflexe. Il faut perdre ce genre d'habitudes  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Au niveau affichage tout était ok sans le use cjk, par contre le pb c'était les applis 'Xlib' qui se lançaient trop trop lentement...

Je n'ai pas la moindre idée pourquoi cette option a fait disparaitre ce pb, mais elle l'a fait alors...

A quand un full support pour l'utf8 dans Xorg ???

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon ca me desespère un peu ce problème que j'ai sur mon amd64. Quelqu'un ici a t il reussi a migrer en utf8 sur un amd64 ? J'ai bien envi de formatter et de reinstaller ma gentoo pour voir si j'ai pas couiller quelque part  utf8 et amd64 ici. Ca marche.
> 
> Formatter, c'est pas un bon réflexe. Il faut perdre ce genre d'habitudes 

 

Bah j'veux bien mais chezmoicamarchepas  :Twisted Evil: 

Pourtant mes fichiers de config semblent bon... En plus au boot, il me met un message disant qu'il n'a pas reussir a obtenir l'horloge matériel, et qu'il ne trouve aucune méthode pour cela. Donc mon horloge système est avancé de deux heures... super  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bref si j'voi pas de solution, j'sens bien le formattage

----------

## Starch

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/rc.conf :
> 
>  *Quote:*   UNICODE="YES" 
> ...

 

en minuscule le yes. un grep UNICODE /etc/init.d/* pour s'en convaincre...

```

% if [ "YES" == "yes" ]; then echo "prout"; else echo "caca"; fi

caca

```

(dsl pour l'exemple)

EDIT:

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref si j'voi pas de solution, j'sens bien le formattage
> 
> 

 

Juste une remarque : qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que tu verras mieux la solution en recommençant tout ?

----------

## _kal_

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> /etc/rc.conf :
> 
>  *Quote:*   UNICODE="YES" 
> ...

 

Pt** ça marche !! Incroyable, je pensais pas que c'était case sensitive! Merci pour la commande grep  :Wink: 

Hm si j'avais formatté, je n'aurai pas vu la solution mais peut etre cela aurait marché. Je ne craignai que mon installation soit corrompu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci à tous !

----------

